# Rest~in~peace Puddles



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he was my crown jewel  so gorgeous over rosetail. today for mourning feedings, and he was dead unknowingly :-( he was so beautiful and stunning to loose, and since i was depressed of my lost of snakes it makes it worse  good bye puddles, may god keep you in heaven


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG just keeled over without a reason?!!! D: I'm so sorry


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks sena  the tank looks so empty without him, he wasn't moving around much last night i just thought he was trying to get some sleep. when i found him dead it looked like nothing was wrong with him though :'( now Phantom has no buddy
Phantom and Puddles always been together (even though they would flare at each other) Phantom was night and Puddles was day


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry you lost Puddles! I know how shocking it can be when they die without reason.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this isn't the first time, so i already felt this before. Lady amaya done this on me 
i just can't believe he is finally gone, i only had him from February and he had changed so much from it. he was solid white, then he turned red and pink-ish white


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh that's terrible! I had seen your pictures of him in other sections of the site and always thought he was a gorgeous fellow.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks shadyr


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. He was so pretty!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks teeney :'(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

i'm so sorry, beautiful fish he was.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. He was pretty for a Rosetail. D'X


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks guys :'( am very upset still he just died out of no where though D:


----------

